# 1982? Schwinn Voyageur SP



## Schwinn499 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok Metacortex, help me out here...

This one will be rolling into the shop in the next week or so. I wanna say its a '82 Voyageur SP, what is there looks to be OG, but its missing the racks, I gotta ask if they see those in the garage anywhere. Im not really sure on the rims also?? Other wise it looks really nice. 

Can anyone identify the frame size....im praying its a 21" but it might be a 19"? ... if its a 19" ... i dont think i can ride it comfortably ... which is sad cause id ride the wheels off this thing ... funny part is the guy whos bike it was, was apparently 6' 4" ? maybe hes all arms ... lol

Either way it will get the full Schwinn499 treatment and be a part of the herd...even if its just for the short people who ride with me sometimes..i dont mind staring at it in the meantime.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 14, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> I wanna say its a '82 Voyageur SP, what is there looks to be OG, but its missing the racks, I gotta ask if they see those in the garage anywhere. Im not really sure on the rims also??




I do believe that is an '82 model, the only year they offered that two-tone color. The Voyageur SP is one of the few '80s Schwinn bikes I desire, I've tentatively been looking for one myself. I sure hope they find the racks, to me that is one of the best features of these bikes and would be very difficult to find separately.

The wheels do look to be original, the gold rectangular stickers on the rims looks like other Araya '80s stickers I've seen (such as the ones on my '87 Cimarron).



> Can anyone identify the frame size....im praying its a 21" but it might be a 19"? ... if its a 19" ... i dont think i can ride it comfortably ...




Unfortunately I am 99% certain this is a 19" frame due to the top and down tubes nearly touching. This has to be the smallest frame offered, and that would be 19". I can't imagine one being made 2" shorter than this.

Even if the size is wrong if the deal is good it may be well worth it for the parts. In that case I'd strip it down and sell off the frame and fork.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 14, 2015)

Metacortex said:


> I do believe that is an '82 model, the only year they offered that two-tone color. The Voyageur SP is one of the few '80s Schwinn bikes I desire, I've tentatively been looking for one myself. I sure hope they find the racks, to me that is one of the best features of these bikes and would be very difficult to find separately.
> 
> The wheels do look to be original, the gold rectangular stickers on the rims looks like other Araya '80s stickers I've seen (such as the ones on my '87 Cimarron).
> 
> ...




Thanks, I knew youd know..

I have been gaining interest in the early 80's models my self lately...ever since I got the chrome SLT 12.2 and realized how nice the "Approved" frames ride. I would like to find an '86 (my birth year) super sport. Just for kicks. Those later Superiors that have the nervex lugs (not the orange ones, even later) with the cool gold decals and bitchen' script are really cool and id love to own one of those too. Couple others looked cool also...

Well see what happens when I get it...maybe ill be able to ride it... :/

Any short people out there wanna trade frame sets?


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 14, 2015)

Another nice one saved.
Doesn't anyone sleep around here?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 14, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> Another nice one saved.
> Doesn't anyone sleep around here?




Sleep? whats that? ... i just got back from 10 miles of hills ... i wont wind down for an hour or so ...

...and yes...underneath all that dust...its gonna be a smokin bike when im done...


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks great,I bet it cleans up nicely . I have always liked the Schwinns from the 70s-80s . I have never owned this model,are the wheels 700c ? I think I see presta valves ? Maybe 27" but with presta valve tubes ?  I hope you get the racks,that would be a great bonus to already very nice bike.Congrats on a nice find.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 14, 2015)

Hope you're able to make it work for you Cody. I have an '84 Voyageur SP. It's a 58cm frame, so a bit too big for me, but it's the most comfortable bike that I own. If I'm going for a long ride, it's the one that I pick.


----------



## haschebrown (Feb 15, 2015)

I've always felt that I would much prefer a bike that's a bit too small than too big to ride. At least a lot of the parts move out but if it's too big there's nothing you can do about a top tube running into your one and only crotch.


----------

